# 2014



## dsfritz (Jan 23, 2013)

When will start listing 2014 exchanges?


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jan 23, 2013)

*2014 Weeks*

We usually start getting inventory 11 to 12 months in advance. Please keep checking the a…WAY list for the latest availability.
The website to see the a...WAY list is platinuminterchange.com

Thank you,


----------

